# New Tsourkan Workhorse Line



## Gregmega (Jul 4, 2019)

Picked up the first of Marko’s new line a few weeks ago. Super impressive. 52100, 225x52, and feels like a gnarlier version of a Kato. Brutal. I would call it a warhorse, not a workhorse, if you’re out there Marko[emoji51]. Here’s a few pics.


----------



## Jville (Jul 4, 2019)

Choil shot plz.


----------



## Gregmega (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Jville (Jul 4, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 56223



Heck yeah!


----------



## jonnachang (Jul 4, 2019)

I got my Tsourkan Workhorse a couple days ago and man, what a blade! About 250 mm heel to tip and 53 mm high and 279 grams.A distal taper that starts at 4.5 mm at the handle to about .9 mm around 10 mm from the tip ......BEAST!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jul 4, 2019)

That is VERY KatoWHesque. can we see the distal taper? Whats the weight of this warhorse?


----------



## ian (Jul 4, 2019)

So how do you order these? Did you all just get in line via an email or something months ago?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 4, 2019)

Lovin' the looks of that!


----------



## Gregmega (Jul 4, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> That is VERY KatoWHesque. can we see the distal taper? Whats the weight of this warhorse?



Mine comes in at 237g, so no lightweight by any means for a 225. Can only imagine what the 250mm weigh.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jul 4, 2019)

Beautiful. Love the general look and dimensions. How did you snag one of these, direct from Marko or were for sale somewhere?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jul 4, 2019)

I believe it was a group buy.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 5, 2019)

They're awesome gyutos, put mine to work tonight for the first time.


----------



## Gregmega (Jul 5, 2019)

I’d reach it to him directly through IG... A good friend who knows Marko let me know he was working on something new and when he was planning them, I asked him to be top of the list after I saw the prototype. But I know with the feedback he’s gotten thus far, he’s already in production of another batch.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jul 5, 2019)

Well noted, @Corradobrit1. Thanks for the info. Also, thanks @Gregmega!


----------



## Eitan78 (Jul 5, 2019)

Beautiful knife!, warhorse indeed


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jul 5, 2019)

Shigehiro by Tsourkan!


----------



## Eitan78 (Jul 5, 2019)

Workhorses


----------



## Gregmega (Jul 6, 2019)

Eitan78 said:


> Workhorses



Boss


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 6, 2019)

Marko said on his Instagram to go to his website, some new stuff coming down the pike...


----------



## Gregmega (Jul 6, 2019)

I’d be down to try one of the 215. The 225 is already pretty serious. I can only imagine what the bigger ones are like.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 6, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzjdgawnTW8/
—from Marko's IG.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jul 6, 2019)

> tsourkanknives>
> 
> Work horse gyuto and suji profiles. Suji 300mm, 280mm, 260mm. Gyuto 250, 225, 215. 270mm gyuto will also be available. I will offer these in 52100 and A2 as ready-made ... . Both 52100 and A2 will be heat treated in salts. I also planning to offer a work horse gyuto in stainless. I won’t take custom orders for these at this time...


{I've omitted the ...contact details... for obvious reasons as this isn't a sales pitch.}

I think it makes sense to have this information freely available in the thread since this has relevant technical information. As noted above, Marko requests you contact him for notification/sale information.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jul 6, 2019)

Have anyone tried his stainless gyuto, Or just stainless knives before? I am thinking about trying one out


----------



## McMan (Jul 6, 2019)

Gjackson98 said:


> Have anyone tried his stainless gyuto, Or just stainless knives before? I am thinking about trying one out



I have aeb-l from him. It’s done well—very smooth but not glass-like.


----------



## jonnachang (Jul 6, 2019)

I was lucky enough to be able to purchase one of these gems in 52100. 250 mm length by 53 mm height and 4.5 mm at the handle that goes down to.9 mm around 10 mm from the tip. 279 grams


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 7, 2019)

I can easy see how one would enjoy these gyuto's. Those Marko Tsourkan blades are beautiful.

I used thick spine KU carbon gyuto's at work and stupid thin lasers. Same with Chinese bone cleavers that are thick in the spine and taper all the way to the edge the way a cleaver should be ground not like so many crappy western bone cleavers.

At home I still keep a gyuto that is more than 4mm spine at the handle with a assem. grind thinning to the edge. Jobs would not use my thin edge gyuto's for It gets used.

I think one of my favorite grinds is my KU carbon Watanabe.


----------



## Viggetorr (Jul 7, 2019)

These look fantastic! What's the tip like?


----------



## Eitan78 (Jul 7, 2019)

Gjackson98 said:


> Have anyone tried his stainless gyuto, Or just stainless knives before? I am thinking about trying one out



Yes, I have a gyuto from Marko AEBL steel and it’s excellent


----------



## Eitan78 (Jul 7, 2019)

jonnachang said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to purchase one of these gems in 52100. 250 mm length by 53 mm height and 4.5 mm at the handle that goes down to.9 mm around 10 mm from the tip. 279 grams View attachment 56349
> View attachment 56350
> View attachment 56351
> View attachment 56352



Gorgeous knife!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 8, 2019)

I had on loan something very similar to this by Marko. Very much “warhorse” like IIRC. Absolutely loved it and offered to buy it. The owner was wise enough not to sell it to me. It was my favorite of all the other Knives I had from Marko, including the JT Damascus western I once had.
These look like they would be the same if not better


----------



## Eitan78 (Jul 8, 2019)

The latest batch of his 52100 knives is one of the best HT I have seen to date!
Add that to the superb quality of his work with finishing and this amazing workhorse grind and you have a winner.


----------



## tgfencer (Jul 8, 2019)

Step forward ladies and gentlemen and spin the Wheel of Hype...

Joking aside, I’ve always liked Markos knives, glad to see he’s getting more recognition.


----------



## Eitan78 (Jul 8, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> Step forward ladies and gentlemen and spin the Wheel of Hype...
> 
> Joking aside, I’ve always liked Markos knives, glad to see he’s getting more recognition.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Boom!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 9, 2019)

I must own one of these!


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bumping this thread...

Its been almost two months since these have landed, haven't seen much update or reviews
Any body used these guys and want to post some pics of dirty knives


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 6, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> Bumping this thread...
> 
> Its been almost two months since these have landed, haven't seen much update or reviews
> Any body used these guys and want to post some pics of dirty knives




It's my daily ride.


----------



## never mind (Aug 6, 2019)

Left-handed knife. Is it 210mm? Did he change the d-handle for you or it’s a lefty grind? Nice knife, wow, happy for you


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice !!...Ditmas you rocking the 225 or 240?


> It's my daily ride.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 6, 2019)

never mind said:


> Left-handed knife. Is it 210mm? Did he change the d-handle for you or it’s a lefty grind? Nice knife, wow, happy for you



It's a 225, ...think the blade edge measures something like 228. Grind is symmetrical, he was aware I was lefty when ordered—hence the logo on left side. I believe the sizes being done are 215, 225 and 250.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 6, 2019)

How tall is the 225? Where is the balance on it?

250 is around 53 tall.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 6, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> How tall is the 225? Where is the balance on it?
> 
> 250 is around 53 tall.



225 height, good question. To be honest, as soon as I got it, it went straight to work.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 6, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> How tall is the 225? Where is the balance on it?
> 
> 250 is around 53 tall.



Mine is 225x52. Great overall specs and geometry. Reminds me a lot of the Kato 240 std except if the kato was made out of adamantium and weighed 30% more. Total f*n beast.

Did you get one? The 250?


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 6, 2019)

Nope, don't have one. Not in the know like some of you guys, so didn't know there was a group buy going on until after the fact. Marko told me 250 is 53 tall.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 6, 2019)

Either 250 or 225 would work for me with these specs. I have Marko 240 s grind and it is great, but lately I like knives that are more blade heavy.


----------



## MarkC (Aug 6, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Nope, don't have one. Not in the know like some of you guys, so didn't know there was a group buy going on until after the fact. Marko told me 250 is 53 tall.


Is there a chance to do another group buy?


----------



## tgfencer (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ve got a 270 on the way. Will report back when I have had some time with it.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 6, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Nope, don't have one. Not in the know like some of you guys, so didn't know there was a group buy going on until after the fact. Marko told me 250 is 53 tall.



I’m sure he’s in production though, no? It seemed like he was going ham on these when I talked to him...

Wanna borrow mine?


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 6, 2019)

I can't get an answer from him through his website or instagram about how to get one. He must be a busy man right now, high demand/low supply. 
We'll see them being flipped soon.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 7, 2019)

This is a knife I would buy from a flipper!


----------



## F-Flash (Aug 7, 2019)

I've given up getting answer from Marko, maybe he's picky who's he answering trought ig.


----------



## Barclid (Aug 7, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> I've given up getting answer from Marko, maybe he's picky who's he answering trought ig.



He's not currently taking custom orders until he works through his backlog.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 7, 2019)

Barclid said:


> He's not currently taking custom orders until he works through his backlog.


I don't want a custom, I would just like to know when and how I can get one of his standard workhorses.


----------



## F-Flash (Aug 7, 2019)

I just want reply from him, but that has been in vain so far.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 7, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> This is a knife I would buy from a flipper!



Did I hear 900$? Sold!


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 8, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> Did I hear 900$? Sold!


Like a somersault, not like one of those 720 snowboard flips


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 8, 2019)

Ooooooh ok. Been a few years since I had that ability but there’s always time to get back in shape.


----------



## dough (Aug 8, 2019)

Ya only thing holding Marko back from world domination is his ability to match demand. I somehow managed to get two from him over the years but he definitely can be hard to reach.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 8, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> Step forward ladies and gentlemen and spin the Wheel of Hype...
> 
> Joking aside, I’ve always liked Markos knives, glad to see he’s getting more recognition.


Been one of my faves since getting it last year.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 8, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Been one of my faves since getting it last year.



Gorgeous! What's the steel? Is that a 240?


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 8, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Gorgeous! What's the steel? Is that a 240?


It's a 240 in 52100. LOVE the profile!


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 8, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> It's a 240 in 52100. LOVE the profile!



That's his KS profile right?


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 8, 2019)

I can't say for sure if he modeled this after the KS or not, it does look like it though.


----------



## panda (Aug 8, 2019)

just know guys that marko profile is quite a bit more flat than regular ks, it's more of a mizuno and ks hybrid shape. i actually reprofiled mine as i like more of a curve like the regular ks.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 8, 2019)

I bought that from Marko in person in Chicago and the KS was never brought up. I really liked the profile when I looked at it, it's what attracted me to it.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 10, 2019)

Last night's Flank Steak with Marko WH.


----------



## Eitan78 (Aug 10, 2019)

Awesome photo!
keep em coming


----------



## Eitan78 (Aug 12, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Either 250 or 225 would work for me with these specs. I have Marko 240 s grind and it is great, but lately I like knives that are more blade heavy.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 12, 2019)

Eitan78 said:


> View attachment 58764



Nailed it.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 16, 2019)

Seems to work on leftover London Broil.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 16, 2019)

That's a really cool picture, the colors and composition look very good to me.


----------



## daveb (Aug 16, 2019)

Would have looked better with a suji


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 16, 2019)

daveb said:


> Would have looked better with a suji



You're right, but sadly I don't have a Marko WH suji.


----------



## tgfencer (Aug 16, 2019)

270 Tsourkan Workhorse
Edge length-270
Heel height-56mm
Spine width at heel-4mm
Weight-278g

Just arrived so I haven't had much chance to use it yet. Feels good in hand, balance just at the AT stamp. Not as thick at the spine as the Kato WH, but still has a great distal taper. Grind looks very good and the profile provides nice flat spots for chopping at the heel, center, and at the tip. I imagine it would also be a good rocker if that was more your cup of tea.


----------



## Eitan78 (Aug 16, 2019)

Beautiful knife! Congrats
What size is the Kato in the middle?


----------



## tgfencer (Aug 16, 2019)

Eitan78 said:


> Beautiful knife! Congrats
> What size is the Kato in the middle?



It's a 240 Kato WH. Think its roughly 250-255mm at the edge.


----------



## McMan (Aug 16, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> 270 Tsourkan Workhorse
> Edge length-270
> Heel height-56mm
> Spine width at heel-4mm
> ...



Good call going with a 270. Plenty of room for the grind to work... that’s a beaut!


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 16, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> 270 Tsourkan Workhorse
> Edge length-270
> Heel height-56mm
> Spine width at heel-4mm
> ...



Please report back on what you think! 270 Kato WH weight is listed at 300g on JNS site.


----------



## tgfencer (Aug 16, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Please report back on what you think! 270 Kato WH weight is listed at 300g on JNS site.



I’ve never used a Kato 270 so I can’t give a direct comparison. I imagine given my Kato 240 WH that the spine thickness at the heel on the Kato 270 and the thicker grind probably account for the weight difference between it and this Tsourkan 270. 

The Tsourkan has a cocobolo handle and is actually lighter than I thought it would be (lighter than Toyama/Watanabe/Catcheside 270s I own). Not a bad thing, just unexpected.

Will report back when I can.


----------



## Eitan78 (Aug 16, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> I’ve never used a Kato 270 so I can’t give a direct comparison. I imagine given my Kato 240 WH that the spine thickness at the heel on the Kato 270 and the thicker grind probably account for the weight difference between it and this Tsourkan 270.
> 
> The Tsourkan has a cocobolo handle and is actually lighter than I thought it would be (lighter than Toyama/Watanabe/Catcheside 270s I own). Not a bad thing, just unexpected.
> 
> Will report back when I can.



The Kato 270 is about 20g heavier than the tsourkan.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 3, 2019)

Does anyone know if these were ever made as a "standard" offering. I can't find anything on his site about the status of these or whether he is making them as a standard / non custom offering.


----------



## Barclid (Sep 3, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Does anyone know if these were ever made as a "standard" offering. I can't find anything on his site about the status of these or whether he is making them as a standard / non custom offering.



To my knowledge they are the "new standard" model with one other style in production/testing.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 8, 2019)

Tested the Tsourkan WH on garlicky Hasselback potatoes last night, worked out nicely. Think the convex grind helped a lot.


----------



## riba (Sep 8, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Tested the Tsourkan WH on garlicky Hasselback potatoes last night, worked out nicely. Think the convex grind helped a lot.


I just ate too much dinner, but this oddly makes me hungry...???


----------



## MarkC (Sep 8, 2019)

I wonder if he is still working the kinks out on these knives. There was some comments that thought he would move to making more of these and get away from custom work but his website has been quiet with no mention of this line at all.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 8, 2019)

MarkC said:


> I wonder if he is still working the kinks out on these knives. There was some comments that thought he would move to making more of these and get away from custom work but his website has been quiet with no mention of this line at all.


There were prototypes made and tested—haven’t found any issues.


----------



## Gregmega (Sep 8, 2019)

Mine is awesome. Total beast.


----------



## Eitan78 (Sep 8, 2019)

Mine is awesome too 



Fantastic knife


----------



## MarkC (Sep 8, 2019)

My point is that he doesn't seem to have any available and doesn't mention them on his site.


----------



## vitreous (Sep 12, 2019)

My understanding is that like a few makers recently, he's not going to accept customs any more and will be rolling out a semi-custom (handles etc) line.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Sep 12, 2019)

vitreous said:


> My understanding is that like a few makers recently, he's not going to accept customs any more and will be rolling out a semi-custom (handles etc) line.


My own experience is that he doesn't even work on custom orders as old as January 2013 and while being more or less responsive to e-mails and promising alternatives at first he then doesn't commit himself to finalizing. I am out of here, there are so many other good makers out there!


----------



## Viggetorr (Sep 13, 2019)

I spoke to him on Instragram about this line, he said that he would post 2-4 knives per week, starting sunday 18th of september. Surprised any hasn't come up, if that's the case. Maybe something got in the way?


----------



## MarkC (Sep 13, 2019)

You really appreciate the infrastructure around the Japanese knife industry. From steel to handles to workers and apprentices, Japan is just set up to make knives as an industry. I applaud some of these craftsman who take it on but many do so for a small amount of time and then move on to something easier. It will be interesting to see if these knives every really come to the market over any duration. He seems like a guy who is trying but having difficulty executing beyond very custom efforts.


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 13, 2019)

I have a pretty good collection of Marko's, so look forward to the day I can try one of these. Is he making them all with his D-shaped handle?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 13, 2019)

Viggetorr said:


> I spoke to him on Instragram about this line, he said that he would post 2-4 knives per week, starting sunday 18th of september. Surprised any hasn't come up, if that's the case. Maybe something got in the way?


Said basically the same thing to me. Im guessing the best thing to do is just stalk his web store and wait for IG updates.
Kippington does make a Kato like workhorse as well, but his is diff hardened. He’s been very responsive and seems to return inquires the same day. Also offers customization. Something to think about.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 14, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Said basically the same thing to me. Im guessing the best thing to do is just stalk his web store and wait for IG updates.
> Kippington does make a Kato like workhorse as well, but his is diff hardened. He’s been very responsive and seems to return inquires the same day. Also offers customization. Something to think about.



And quite active on here.


----------



## tgfencer (Sep 17, 2019)

Here's a link to a short video I made the other morning with a few thoughts about my Tsourkan workhorse. (I suggest bumping up the resolution if you can.) If you don't want to listen to my somewhat incoherent, pre-coffee ramblings, I can summarize by saying that to my mind it is more of an inspired re-imagining than an attempt at a straight copy, with a sleeker, more refined version of the 'Kato grind', while still maintaining a similar distal taper and stiffness. I rate it very highly.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sVxrb_rysrsma7MZxdNGQ4aFy2W3nFos

Correction: The weight is 283 grams


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 17, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> Here's a link to a short video I made the other morning with a few thoughts about my Tsourkan workhorse. (I suggest bumping up the resolution if you can.) If you don't want to listen to my somewhat incoherent, pre-coffee ramblings, I can summarize by saying that to my mind it is more of an inspired re-imagining than an attempt at a straight copy, with a sleeker, more refined version of the 'Kato grind', while still maintaining a similar distal taper and stiffness. I rate it very highly.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sVxrb_rysrsma7MZxdNGQ4aFy2W3nFos
> 
> Correction: The weight is 283 grams


I actually prefer the Tsourkan to the Kato.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 17, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> Here's a link to a short video I made the other morning with a few thoughts about my Tsourkan workhorse. (I suggest bumping up the resolution if you can.) If you don't want to listen to my somewhat incoherent, pre-coffee ramblings, I can summarize by saying that to my mind it is more of an inspired re-imagining than an attempt at a straight copy, with a sleeker, more refined version of the 'Kato grind', while still maintaining a similar distal taper and stiffness. I rate it very highly.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sVxrb_rysrsma7MZxdNGQ4aFy2W3nFos
> 
> Correction: The weight is 283 grams


Thanks for sharing this. I will be curious to see if he starts producing them on some sort of regular basis.


----------



## tgfencer (Sep 17, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> I actually prefer the Tsourkan to the Kato.



They each feel different to me, even though one is based on the other. Katos have a uniqueness in looks and use that I think few other knives match. I would say, however, that I think the Tsourkan might potentially have more widespread appeal among professionals/enthusiasts as a tool, due to being an overall more balanced knife.


----------



## Gregmega (Sep 17, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> I actually prefer the Tsourkan to the Kato.



Great news. I’ve been looking for a used 240 kato for ages now [emoji12]


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 17, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> Great news. I’ve been looking for a used 240 kato for ages now [emoji12]


If I decide to sell it you'll be the first to know!


----------



## Eitan78 (Sep 18, 2019)

I prefer the Tsourkan Workhorse 52100 over kato , its a better and more refined version of the Kato in my experience.
ill take 52100 over Shiro 2 any given day, also the fit and finish of Tsoukan knives are way better than the kato.
if you are looking for a great performing knife without having to pay Kato price this is the perfect deal.


----------



## pc9111 (Oct 8, 2019)

The knife looks awesome, I put a Shig up for trade and I’m hoping to grab one soon...


----------



## Xenif (Oct 26, 2019)

Heart Attack Alert: My mother in law was able to knock my Makro workhorse suji off my knife rack, I watched it fall two whole feet, tip first ......... The most silent thud you ever heard ..... miraculously lands on a piece of soft pine I had lying around because I just bought a @RDalman woodcarving knife for fun .... Now the entire 270 suji in balanced tip first (penetrated 20mm in) ... First comment from my MIL "Wow thats like a movie, that must be a really sharp knife" ....

Lesson of the story is 1)don't let your MIL in your kitchen not even to fetch a cup 2)buy more knives as you don't know what could happen 3)Marko's 52100 is so incredibly tough it survived my MIL

All salute the hero of the hour, the wood. i bestowed upon it the highest ranking honour in my household, the orange Hello Kitty sticker.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 26, 2019)

@Xenif My heart stopped reading this. Great story! The conclusion is even better.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 26, 2019)

@Xenif yikes, your MIL could've lost part of her foot if the knife landed incorrectly. I think all my knives would go into their boxes and stay there for the duration of any future in law visits tbh. I don't trust them


----------



## Xenif (Oct 26, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @Xenif yikes, your MIL could've lost part of her foot if the knife landed incorrectly. I think all my knives would go into their boxes and stay there for the duration of any future in law visits tbh. I don't trust them


Flesh regenerates (for the most part) and the pain is fleeting; while tips of knives do not regenerate (for the most part) and the pain last forever in your heart


----------



## RDalman (Oct 26, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Flesh regenerates (for the most part) and the pain is fleeting; while tips of knives do not regenerate (for the most part) and the pain last forever in your heart


That's the spirit! Pine carves great I hear, you can soak it 30 min in water even for a better time! I hear that's what they do for "dala-horses" which is a thing here that are still completely carved. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalecarlian_horse


----------



## Kristoffer (Oct 26, 2019)

My mind’s eye is playing horrible clips of said mother in law reflexively trying to catch the knife mid fall...


----------



## daveb (Oct 26, 2019)

A couple years ago Dave Martell said the number 1 thing people blamed for their knife horror stories were the MILs.
He did not comment on the validity of the claims.

Just sayin


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Cue MIL jokes


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2019)

daveb said:


> A couple years ago Dave Martell said the number 1 thing people blamed for their knife horror stories were the MILs.
> *He did not comment on the validity of the claims.*
> 
> Just sayin



MIL = me, intensely liquored. It's code; those of us who've had to use it as cover recognize it for what it is.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 26, 2019)

Two men were in a pub. One says to his mate, "My MIL is an angel." His friend replies, "You're lucky. Mine is still alive."


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm a woman and I feel the same about my (future) MIL


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 26, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> I'm a woman and I feel the same about my (future) MIL


Just remember this when you are a MIL. Mine is pretty good actually, but she did break 2 of my knives.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 26, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Just remember this when you are a MIL. Mine is pretty good actually, but she did break 2 of my knives.


Break? Who is your MIL? Chuck Norris???!???


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 26, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> Break? Who is your MIL? Chuck Norris???!???


Mrs Uri Geller?


----------



## Eitan78 (Nov 10, 2019)

Some new workhorse knives on Markos website looks like most are gone already


----------



## ian (Nov 10, 2019)

most=all


----------



## Barclid (Nov 10, 2019)

ian said:


> most=all



20 minutes will do that I guess.


----------



## dmonterisi (Nov 10, 2019)

he said on ig he will be making a few of these a week so there will be others as early as next sunday. pretty fired up to check out his work, i snagged a 235 with cocobolo handle.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 10, 2019)

After using mine pretty extensively for a month, I can see why they sell out in minutes. Pure performance driven knife. The F/F is fantastic. Steel is great. I love that darn handle.

Now if he can make a Nakiri sometime in the future that will be dope.


----------



## 5370H55V (Nov 10, 2019)

dmonterisi said:


> he said on ig he will be making a few of these a week so there will be others as early as next sunday. pretty fired up to check out his work, i snagged a 235 with cocobolo handle.



Congrats, I was going to grab that one but went out of stock as I was adding it to cart. 
I ended up snagging a 225 with desert ironwood instead though, so I'm happy.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Nov 10, 2019)

Man I’ve gotta camp on his page on Sunday!


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 10, 2019)

Missed it...


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 10, 2019)

Been checking every day for weeks and the one day I didn't check....

They are priced better than I was expecting.


----------



## dmonterisi (Nov 11, 2019)

5370H55V said:


> Congrats, I was going to grab that one but went out of stock as I was adding it to cart.
> I ended up snagging a 225 with desert ironwood instead though, so I'm happy.



nice congrats to you as well. that one looked really nice. enjoy!


----------



## Geigs (Nov 11, 2019)

Like spotting a unicorn trying to find a gyuto in stock. Need something 235 to 260.


----------



## nakneker (Nov 11, 2019)

Just took delivery of a new workhorse from Marko. Ironwood saya and handle, ebony top. 246x52. Love the fit and finish, haven’t used it yet though.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 11, 2019)

Marko gave a heads up with an email, so I’d suggest signing up for anyone seriously interested. When I saw how many were going up for sale, I thought they’d last longer. Guess there have been a bunch of people waiting for these to arrive.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 11, 2019)

New knife buy thread is gonna light up like a Marko Xmas tree


----------



## 5370H55V (Nov 11, 2019)

Just got a notification that 3 more knives are up!


----------



## Xenif (Nov 11, 2019)

One 250 workhorse suji left!


----------



## Eitan78 (Nov 11, 2019)

https://www.tsourkanknives.com/product-page/255mm-52100-workhorse-suji-moroccan-thuya-handle


----------



## Eitan78 (Nov 11, 2019)

I have that sujihiki with a western handle, it’s an amazing knife , I’m surprised it still there, all the other knives sold so fast


----------



## dmonterisi (Nov 11, 2019)

i cant afford another and it looks fantastic but the title says “255mm suji” and description says “227mm workhorse gyuto”. could be contributing to why it didnt sell.


----------



## 5370H55V (Nov 19, 2019)

Hmm, I've seen some people already starting to receive their knives, and I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet (I already checked my spam folder). For people who bought from marko before, is this normal or should I contact him about it?


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 19, 2019)

Normal to have trouble getting something from Marko? Yes that is normal.


----------



## Eitan78 (Nov 19, 2019)

5370H55V said:


> Hmm, I've seen some people already starting to receive their knives, and I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet (I already checked my spam folder). For people who bought from marko before, is this normal or should I contact him about it?



Good things are worth waiting for, I’m sure it will be delivered soon if you are in the US


----------



## jimcrom (Nov 19, 2019)

5370H55V said:


> Hmm, I've seen some people already starting to receive their knives, and I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet (I already checked my spam folder). For people who bought from marko before, is this normal or should I contact him about it?



My tracking showed up via USPS informed delivery before the email did.
https://informeddelivery.usps.com/b...1JiRoTJL6D3d7ggIQmqnkvkSB393zJixoC8pwQAvD_BwE
Takes a quick second to sign up and any tracking number for your address will show up as soon as it's created.


----------



## 5370H55V (Nov 19, 2019)

Mystery solved!
Apparently Marko got my knife mixed up with another that needed a saya made and it was kept back in the shop last week. He said it just got shipped out today and I'll be getting the tracking email soon.

Big thanks to Eitan for reaching out and getting in contact with Marko for me!


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 19, 2019)

Another mystery solved. Turns out I’m a jerk.


----------



## Darren Perkell (Dec 4, 2019)

Love it, Amazing knife and great guy....


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 4, 2019)

Chuckles said:


> Another mystery solved. Turns out I’m a jerk.


That was a mystery?...


----------

